# Klausurfrage



## natalia (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo, kann mir jemand mit folgender Aufgabe helfen?!



Gegeben sei folgende Klasse, die das Guthabenkonto eines Prepaid-Handy-Vertrages repräsentiert:
public class Mobil{
private double guthaben;
private double ueberziehung;
private boolean status;
}
Implementieren Sie:
●den Standard-Konstruktor, der guthaben mit 10, ueberziehung mit 1 und status mit true initialisiert
●eine Methode gibGuthaben die das aktuelle Guthaben zurück gibt,eine Methode gibUeberziehung die den aktuellen Überziehungsrahmen zurück gibt,
eine Methode gibStatus die den aktuellen Status zurück gibt
●eine Methode telefoniert, der als Parameter ein vertelefonierter Geldbetrag übergeben wird. Dieser wird von guthaben abgezogen. Sollte danach der Guthabenstand unter den Überziehungsrahmen fallen, so wird, indem status auf false gesetzt wird, die SIM-Karte gesperrt.
●eine Methode aufladen, der als Parameter der Wert einer Aufladung mit Guthaben übergeben wird. 10% des Aufladebetrags sollen zusätzlich dem Überziehungsrahmen gutgeschrieben werden: eine Aufladung um 10 erhöht also guthaben um 10 und ueberziehung um 1. Sollte die Karte gesperrt sein (status=false) und nach Aufladung guthaben + ueberziehung > 0 sein, so soll die Karte wieder entsperrt werden (status = true).
●die Methode toString die das aktuelle Guthaben, den Überziehungsrahmen und den Status als String-Objekt zurück liefert.
●Ein Test-Programm, dass die implementierten Methoden der Klasse Mobil testweise aufruft.


Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Schandro (14. Mai 2009)

Wo ist das Problem? Die Aufgabenstellung ist doch so genau gehalten das du sie nur in Java übersetzen musst, mehr nicht. Falls die Java-Syntax das Problem ist: Les ein Java Handbuch, einfach nach "Das Java Handbuch" oder "Java ist auch eine Insel" googeln, sind beide gut und kostenlos.

Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gemacht.

Falls du Probleme mit einer bestimmten Sache haben solltest, kannst du hier wieder nachfragen.


----------



## Noctarius (14. Mai 2009)

Vorallem:
Du schreibst Morgen eine Klausur? Meinst du nicht einen Abend vorher 2 Aufgaben in einem Forum zu stellen ist ein wenig spät zum "lernen"?


----------



## natalia (14. Mai 2009)

danke für deine tolle Hilfe!
Ich habe diese aufgaben gelöst, aber ich bekomme immer wieder Meldungen, dass ich in manchen Zeilen Fehler habe. Ich brauche eine lösung(besonders zu punkten3 und 4 aus großer Aufgabe) zum Vergleichen!

Aber, wie ich sehe alle sind so klug hier!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schandro (14. Mai 2009)

Poste deinen Code, dann helfen wir.



> Aber, wie ich sehe alle sind so klug hier!!!!!!!!


Klar hier macht gerne irgendjemand deine Hausaufgaben für dich (ernsthaft)... aber wenn du so versuchst Java zu "lernen" kannste es eh vergessen/abwählen, deswegen wäre es sinnlos dir die Hausaufgaben zu machen.

€dit:
Naja, da du ja anscheinend das meiste jetzt doch selbsts gemacht hast sind die Aussagen vllt. ein bisschen übertrieben. Egal, poste einfach mal den fehlerhaften Code.


----------

